# Maple base for a 400# granite top



## Don Kondra

Greetings,

This is a recently completed commission. (at some point I will work on the backdrop  )

The client was redoing their kitchen countertops with granite and wanted to have their kitchen table match. The top is to be 3' x 6'. 

Finish is black gesso and sprayed lacquer.





Just to make things interesting the client did not want a bottom stretcher, this is usually used for strength and to keep the table from racking or shaking.

The solution was to use a double half lap joint with shoulders and to create leg blanks with a lock mitre joint.
















Once the joints are assembled the table is absolutely rigid...





Cheers, Don


----------



## bianni

Beautiful joinery!


----------



## tirediron

WOW!  :shock:  That's friggin' amazing Don!


----------



## Derrel

Indeed...craftsmanship...where did it disappear to? Oh wait...it was last seen heading out the door with a $20 bill in its hand...


----------



## tirediron

How many hours in that from start to finish Don?


----------



## Don Kondra

bianni said:


> Beautiful joinery!



Thank you..



tirediron said:


> WOW! :shock: That's friggin' amazing Don!



Thanks John  



Derrel said:


> Indeed...craftsmanship...where did it disappear to? Oh wait...it was last seen heading out the door with a $20 bill in its hand...







tirediron said:


> How many hours in that from start to finish Don?



60 hours of work Not counting design time.  That total does include creating a full size drawing though...

Cheers, Don


----------



## tirediron

Don Kondra said:


> 60 hours of work Not counting design time. That total does include creating a full size drawing though...
> 
> Cheers, Don


WOW!


----------



## JBrown

Incredible work. If I had the space I would have taken up woodworking instead of photography. I find the whole process intriguing.


----------



## cgipson1

Very nice work! Lovely!


----------



## The_Traveler

table is gorgeous.
Unless it is sitting on a deep grey background paper, I think the original photo is unerexposed quite a bit.


----------



## tirediron

Just to point out, this thread is several months old... it was dug up by a [now banned] spam-bot.


----------

